
So here's my postmortem after hunting for a data science job - minimaxir
https://twitter.com/minimaxir/status/951117788835278848
======
justherefortart
My wife is in this field. It's strikingly similar to software development.
They quiz you for hours (or days) then when you see all the trash they're
building that is so flaw ridden it's like the interview had nothing to do with
the actual position.

Your background looks like your in SF. Good luck, that interview bullshit has
infected pretty much every company there.

